# FRANKENSTRAT..it's ALIVE.....



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..my project is finaly done. So it's officialy a New Guitar Day for me..LOL. Only actuall thing missing is the real neck plate..but did'nt feel like waiting 2 weeks so..when it gets here, i'll just change it.

So without any delays....some picts of the Monster..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

some details..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

and the last ones.

The Neck


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Very cool. Must have been a blast putting it together!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*wow.*

That's really cool. Very nice job.

I see you even have the quarter in there by the bridge. I never understood why that's there until i tried to change strings on a floyd rose without it. It really helps. 

Same thing for the bar above the nut.

Eddie's guitar really is an example of rock and roll utility to the max.

So, nice job man. Bon travail.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic work. really nice. kksjur


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[youtube=Option]xos2MnVxe-c[/youtube]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys.....so who wants one..LOL :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

what's the $$ ?

:rockon2:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

You have some mad photography skills. Props. The axe is pretty darn cool too.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice job!

How's it sound?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Out of all the Frankenstrats I've seen on halen.com, this one is the best. 
Even the texture of the paint looks like the Fender version! 

Amazing job!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice... but I have to ask. How did Eddy burn the headstock ( ciggy I presume) by the second string where there is not really a string to stick it under?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> thanks for all the comments guys.....so who wants one..LOL :smilie_flagge17:


Are you giving them away? I'll take 2! ! :smile:

Awesome job Alain - it looks like you've been doing this for years. I'd love to hear it. Bust out some "Little Dreamer" on that bad boy!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Wanted to say the same thing - great photos. I'm not a fan of EVH and I don't care for his guitar's looks - but you did a helluva job getting the spirit of it. Very nice paint and distress jobs on both body and hardware - I know it's harder than it looks to most people to get that degree of texture and finessing. Congratulations are most definitely in order.

But the photos - the photos are bitchin.'


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

THanks guys...appriciate it...love doing that stuff. trying to find another model to make..


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

you did a fantastic job.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

U R a brilliant man!

How many Marlboro's did you have to smoke to get that buring done?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Oakvillain said:


> U R a brilliant man!
> 
> How many Marlboro's did you have to smoke to get that buring done?


actually takes about a full pack to get the burns right. most people use a soldering iron..but does'nt look right


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks awesome! Nice job. How about Clapton's Blackie? Or Rory's?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

sweet! You should post a link to this thread in the luthiers forum.

It looks as good to me as the $30K model they have hanging up in Cosmo music's super store (behind glass)..

Seriously!

AJC


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow !!! Awesome! kksjur


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

You must be aware of how much one of these from the Fender Custom Shop cost? I read an article in one of my old GP mags that if I remember corectly was like $25,000!!. Very nice.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> THanks guys...appriciate it...love doing that stuff. trying to find another model to make..


You should make an Andy Summers Tele. I always loved that beat up Sunburst tele of his, with the humbucker:

http://www.fender.com/summers/


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Well boys I just tested the Franky. 

Here's my review and opinion:

Tone is clean and even, rings like a bell! Sustains like crazy!

Volume knob is even from 1 to 10 with no tone bleed 

Trem is smooth as silk (Al has it set up a little stiffer then I like but that's personal)

Stays in tune under the roughest dive bombs

Harmonics jump out at you like a snarling dog at all volumes

The guitars character stays true in any situation, from low gain to extreme hi gain insanity!

This version has the un-potted paf so it's a little micro phonic, but you get used to that. Kudos go to the pickup in fact, I've had a few real paf's and the tone is almost identical! 

The neck's feel and tone is snappy, perfect for this type of shredder. 

Workmanship and assembly is as perfect as it gets. NO Flaws what so ever!

Al really hit the bull's eye on this one. Well worth what ever he's going to charge.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

That's.........................Really cool. Great job man.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the review John..


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Man... i must be the only one,that thinks that looks like ISHHH!
I mean...even the real one, makes me want to trow-up.

Meme si je crois que tu as fais du beau travail,disons que c juste pas ma tasse de thé.
Loll jai acheté récentment un amplis haut-gain...avec le meme EVH striping!


Frank :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Man... i must be the only one,that thinks that looks like ISHHH!
> I mean...even the real one, makes me want to trow-up.
> 
> Meme si je crois que tu as fais du beau travail,disons que c juste pas ma tasse de thé.
> ...


well..it's not met to be Good Looking..it's met to be a replica... yes, i agree, you need to be into Van Halen to appriciate the "thing"..LOL.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Alain, this is one of the ugliest, most disgusting guitars I've ever seen. Evidently, you did a superb job recreating Eddy's... :rockon2:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> Alain, this is one of the ugliest, most disgusting guitars I've ever seen. Evidently, you did a superb job recreating Eddy's... :rockon2:


Ahahaha..well huh..thanks..


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
Alain you did a fantastic job on that guitar. You have rekindled my urge to try a Rory Gallagher copy. Keep up the fantastic work buddy.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you have any pre assembly pictures


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Alain, you did an incredible job!

I would love to see a Rory Gallagher copy as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

satim said:


> Do you have any pre assembly pictures


yes in this thread

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19790


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Alain, you did an incredible job!
> 
> I would love to see a Rory Gallagher copy as well.


ok..but what's a Rory Gallagher?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

al3d said:


> ok..but what's a Rory Gallagher?


okay...now that I have my heart restarted.....he was one of the best blues/rock players. He was in a band called Taste for a bit. Do a search for him. He has his own Fender custom shop guitar released in limited edition run to start off with then a couple of years later they released this 
http://www.fender.com/customshop/instruments/search.php?partno=0150080800

One of the most recognizable of all strats affectionately known as the no-burst strat.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ripper said:


> okay...now that I have my heart restarted.....he was one of the best blues/rock players. He was in a band called Taste for a bit. Do a search for him. He has his own Fender custom shop guitar released in limited edition run to start off with then a couple of years later they released this
> http://www.fender.com/customshop/instruments/search.php?partno=0150080800
> 
> One of the most recognizable of all strats affectionately known as the no-burst strat.


OH..yeah yeah. that's an easy one to make realy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

al3d said:


> ok..but what's a Rory Gallagher?


Okay, I'm glad my defibrillator works. Here you go...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rory_Gallagher 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rory_Gallagher


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Never use words to describe a musician.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxiEMpcI83E


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> yes in this thread
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19790


*Stunning​*


Excellent job


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL..i know who the MAN is....i did'nt recall the guitar you guys were talking about.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

The Franky as been posted in the For sale section. i'm getting fludded with PMs for it. it's not cheap...understand that there is now over 1200$ in parts US on so on this thing. so it,s not selling for 1000$. US version are sold for over 3000$ right now. so my price is pretty cheap.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahaha...Archer..is that yours?...very cool.,


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Not mine but I have to admit I would buy that puppy in a heartbeat


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> Not mine but I have to admit I would buy that puppy in a heartbeat


is that the SE model?..the cheaper version?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> is that the SE model?..the cheaper version?


Not 100% sure, but I don't believe so - looks like a CE to me, USA made bolt neck. Now discontinued very recently.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Archer said:


>


Now THAT is COOL !!!!!!!!!!:bow:



Great job on your's Al. Geez it looks 3-D :smile:
good luck with your sale.
Too bad you have to sell it after all that work.

cheers
pete


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

keto said:


> Not 100% sure, but I don't believe so - looks like a CE to me, USA made bolt neck. Now discontinued very recently.




Heavily modded Swamp Ash Special


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

None of the images wanted to load for me! :O


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> None of the images wanted to load for me! :O


might have been a server glitch at the time..they are still there..


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Some cool Franken guits gentlemen.
Not to derail here, but I just wanted
to share a pic of a buddy's FrankenBike.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Some cool Franken guits gentlemen.
> Not to derail here, but I just wanted
> to share a pic of a buddy's FrankenBike.


ahaha...now that,s taking Eddie's strips in the dirt..


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That looks cool.

Better hope that Eddie doesn't see it - he'll probably sue !:smile:




laristotle said:


> Some cool Franken guits gentlemen.
> Not to derail here, but I just wanted
> to share a pic of a buddy's FrankenBike.


----------



## Eager Beaver (May 31, 2009)

I'm personally not a fan of the frankenstrat, but it's really cool to see all the detail you put into your replica.:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Eager Beaver said:


> I'm personally not a fan of the frankenstrat, but it's really cool to see all the detail you put into your replica.:smile:


Thanks man...appriciate it


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Perhaps you should have put some decals or stickers on it or painted it up some with bright colours and lines.:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You did a great job!

and as usual, your photography skills have me drooling hehe


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Some cool Franken guits gentlemen.
> Not to derail here, but I just wanted
> to share a pic of a buddy's FrankenBike.


You have to get him to change the '600' to '5150' and then it will be complete.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome job buddy. Just needs the 71 quarter to make it officialkqoct

Unless you have put one on already lol. If so.. kqoct for me lol


Good job man.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Awesome job buddy. Just needs the 71 quarter to make it officialkqoct
> 
> Unless you have put one on already lol. If so.. kqoct for me lol
> 
> ...


oh it's on there alright...


----------

